# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Защита системы бесплатными решениями

## LightParticle

Добрый день. На компьютере заходят на корпоративную публичную почту на mail.ru, на сайты связанные с работой юридических лиц, а так же иногда пользуются поисковиком для нахождения рандомной информации. 

Можно ли защитить ПК от взлома и загрузки в ботнет бесплатными антивирусными средствами? 

Какие из них Вы могли бы рекомендовать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Добрый день! Попробуйте ознакомиться с этим материалом -- https://www.anti-malware.ru/compare/free-antivirus-2017
Там довольно подробное сравнение бесплатных решений.

----------


## LightParticle

> Добрый день! Попробуйте ознакомиться с этим материалом -- https://www.anti-malware.ru/compare/free-antivirus-2017
> Там довольно подробное сравнение бесплатных решений.


Ознакомился, за 2018-ый год. Обзор подробный но он только по функционалу. Т.е. что есть, что нет, что поддерживает, что нет. А вот как по конкретному качеству, т.е. имено эффективности. Понятно, что это очень сложно выяснить. 

Самый "плюсовой" из них выходит Avast Free Antivirus, только странно что он пожирает меньше всего опер. памяти - 256 мб, хотя другие там есть и 2Гб. Может это гениальная оптимизация, не знаю.

Так что, можно его ставить? Насколько он поможет только если случайно по фишинг-ссылке перейдут, или на компроментированный веб-сайт, или подгрузят майнер какой-нибудь.

----------


## rodocop

Я традиционно предлагаю больше обращать внимание на проактивную защиту легкими бесплатными решениями как раз.

В моем видении (и моей обширной практике на своих и куче обслуживаемых компов) основные этапы таковы:
1) использование альтернативного софта для любой интернет-активности (т.е. не самых популярных программ, а выбранных из остального пула). Не Хром, а Фокс (или другие нехромоклоны), например. В остальных областях теперь почти не осталось выбора или смысла в этом совете, правда. С Аутлука все сбежали на веб-почты и в альтернативные клиенты уже давно. Скайп более недоступен в альтернативных клиентах. Остальные мессенджеры часто сразу имеют полностью закрытые протоколы). Аську мало кто пользует, но там как раз выбор сторонних клиентов велик.

2) веб-фильтрация. Начинаем с банального адблокера с хорошо настроенными подписками, а дальше используем веб-фильтры в отдельных программах (*K9 Web Protection*) или комплексных решениях (*FortiClient*)

3) проактивные защитные решения HIPS-типа. Я для себя пару лет как выбрал легкий, простой и эффективный *OSArmor*. Прекрасный защитный инструмент из серии "поставил и забыл". Там даже дефолтная настройка сделана практически идеально. А уж то, как ее можно далее твикать - просто песня. Только мало кому нужно вот это "далее". С головой хватает начальных настроек.

4) монитор автозагрузки в составе *AnVir Task Manager*. Да и в целом это отличный комбайн, у которого куча функционала, как помогающего в защите системы, так и повышающего удобство повседневной работы.

В принципе, этого достаточно, чтобы не выбирать из антивирусных тяжелых комбайнов. Ну а если все же пришлось бы - поставил бы *FortiClient 6*.

И точно нельзя ставить Avast, сколько бы хвалебных од ему не было в Сети. Бесконечный источник проблем в системе. Ни одно антивирусное решение не вызывает столько проблем, как Аваст. Ну разве что еще Макафи. Вот про них надо забыть.

----------

